# Wiring Pot Lights



## McNab (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a diagram on wiring up some pot lights.  In our kitchen we had two existing lights on either side of the sink area and we were wanting to wire up three pot lights above instead.  Is there any sort of diagrams that will show the best way to link the three pot lights together?  The instructions that came with them aren't very helpful.
Thanks so much!
Pam


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 17, 2008)

Basically they get wired color for color. Black to black, white to white.

There are many different way to wire things so there is no stock diagram. You just have to find someone who drew up something generic and hope it fits your application.


----------

